# Website unterteilen



## MaexxDesign (17. April 2007)

Ich komme mir gerade ziemlich blöd vor, weil ich es nicht schaffe eine Webseite in verschiedene Bereiche zu unterteilen.
Wie z.B. hier:





Ich finde nur Tutorials über Frames.
Aber damit möchte ich nicht arbeiten.

Wie bringe ich es fertig, eine Seite so zu unterteilen ?


----------



## sexmagic (17. April 2007)

Schau dir mal diese Seite an, lad dir den Code runter und studiere den mal.

http://www.intensivstation.ch/templates/


----------



## Maik (17. April 2007)

Hi!

Ich seh da einen Seitenkopf und darunter einen Zweispalter (Navi / Content), der sich entweder durch absolute Postionierung oder mit der float-Eigenschaft  realisieren lässt.

Anleitungen und Beispiele für CSS-Layouts findest du u.a. auf diesen Seiten:


andreas kalt.de: Ein CSS-Layout erstellen 

barrierefrei.e-workers.de: Workshop - temp

CSS 4 You - The Finest in Stylesheets: Workshop: Layouten ohne Tabellen

css.maxdesign.com.au - CSS resources and tutorials for web designers and web developers 

intensivstation :: CSS Templates :: Templates 

selfHTML: CSS-basierte Layouts 

Stichpunkt CSS: Layout ohne Tabellen 

stu nicholls | CSS PLaY | CSS layouts


----------



## Gumbo (17. April 2007)

Grundgerüst-Layoutvorlagen gibt es wirklich viele. Meistens wird dazu noch eine serverseitige Programmiersprache eingesetzt, um die Inhalte an den richtigen Stellen im HTML-Gerüst auszugeben.


----------

